# Bagyard Struts



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

These struts look very well put together. I thought they deserved there own thread. Who is on them, how do you like them?
Pictures help also


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Agreed!


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

just ordered mine for my mkIII last week... 
Andrea's at bagyard said he's shipping them out towards the end of next week and they should arrive 3-4 weeks from then; can't wait










_Modified by hyphytrain203 at 11:51 AM 8-14-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (hyphytrain203)*

I have been checking into these as well.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (SMOOTH)*

mine just shipped, I cant wait to get them on!


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

I love mine, great quality, handles fantastic too:


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (SMOOTH)*

here are my rears, I will put them in this weekend and let you know but they look great so far.


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*

Should be here sometime next week. 
Ill update with pics once they get here


----------



## JohnB43 (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: (They_Call_Me_Bob)*

i just ordered them tonight


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

hah, everyones jumpin on these huh?


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (hyphytrain203)*

any pics for the system for a mk3


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (SD auto NY)*

check the bagyard site... if you look in the struts section of their gallery, they have pics of the front and rear mkIII set-up


----------



## dlob32 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (hyphytrain203)*

whats the site? i cant find it.


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (dlob32)*

http://www.bagyardairride.com/


----------



## dlob32 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (hyphytrain203)*

google didnt bring it up


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (They_Call_Me_Bob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *They_Call_Me_Bob* »_Should be here sometime next week. 
Ill update with pics once they get here








 how much are they for the mk4?


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (rico_arg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rico_arg* »_ how much are they for the mk4?

I know the Passat setup retails for $1380 front and back, and I know the MKIV FRONTS are $995 so im guessing the rears are pretty close to the price for the Passat as it would be the same bag and brackets used. So probably around $13-1400 for a whole setup.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*

Since they are overseas, what does one do incase you blow a bag ? Could these be rebuild by yourself by getting bags local and throwing them on or do you have to send them back to bagyard?
Basically curious to see the warranty aspecs of these, i'm sure they are a great product but with air, you have to kinda double make sure.








What would be the turn around time incase you get stuck? If anyone knows that would be great.


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

They look pretty. Made from Koni's obviously, which is also cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (dmoney)*

Only thing I woul dbe worried about is the fact that they seal against the shockbody and shaft....sometimes causes premature shock failure because the pressure in the bag can blow out the oil seal on the strut shaft. And the regular maintence of changing o-rings...otherwise they look like they are made well.


----------



## mystthebird (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: (dmoney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmoney* »_They look pretty. Made from Koni's obviously, which is also cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

wat...wut?


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (dmoney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmoney* »_They look pretty. Made from Koni's obviously, which is also cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Let`s just say Bilstein and we`re all on the same page


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_ And the regular maintence of changing o-rings

Static sealing o-rings (like the ones on the housing and shaft) should last a long time unless they were improperly installed. Have you had problems with systems like this in the past? I don't see why they wouldn't outlast the rest of the system







I agree with the shock rod seal issue, although I'm not sure how big of an issue it really is. 
Don't most of these use Universal Air bags with custom mounts? If you blow one, could you disassemble it and send the torn bag to Universal Air where they could crimp a new rubber onto the same mounts?


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Yeah I would assume Universal Air would clap on a new bag. I don't think any air bag company will "warranty" anyting since if you blow a bag its more then like because you are doing something wrong.
That is the only problem with setups like these (bags sealed to the strut) is if you blow one you are S-O-L. Where with an Aeroport, you can easily change on the side of the road.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











_Modified by Plain at 8:42 AM 8-15-2008_


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

Per my discussions with Andreas at Bagyard they warrant their product for 1 year. 
I should find out how that works if one craps out.


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (They_Call_Me_Bob)*

I just started to look into these as well... Im gonna try and have them before h20i..


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (They_Call_Me_Bob)*

Who is paying for the shipping? The shipping costs could be more than the struts worth.


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_
That is the only problem with setups like these (bags sealed to the strut) is if you blow one you are S-O-L. Where with an Aeroport, you can easily change on the side of the road. 

Don't all the HPS systems suffer from this same problem?


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Who is paying for the shipping? The shipping costs could be more than the struts worth.

Kevin, can you get ahold of these or no?


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Who is paying for the shipping? The shipping costs could be more than the struts worth.

Were paying for the shipping in the 995 cost, which all together seems reasonable to me. Shipping has to be at least 100 euro. I asked how much it would cost to have them shipped two day and it was 1000 euro, HA!


----------



## bagyardairride (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: Bagyard Struts ([email protected])*

hi to everyone!
thanks for that topic! and thanks for the props!!






















to answer a few questions asked,
bagyardstruts are build on monotube bilstein shocks. we think those are the best for airride.
the struts are shortend and prepared for airride use in our shop.
for bags we choose universal air,we work with those for years and never had problems with them.
if any problems occur the struts are very easy to disamble,6 screws on top and bottom.
spare parts are no problem to ship for us.
there´s no way to get air in the struts from the bags, bilstein shocks are filled with 180psi nitrogen.
shocks can also be repaired by us.
i know thats sometimes a little complicated because we´re located in europe.
we do our best to find out the best and fastest way for shipping.
more to come...








greetz bagyard


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Bagyard Struts (bagyardairride)*

Awesome info. I will be picking up a set. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Bagyard Struts (Ein punkt acht T)*

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

easy fix. make [email protected] a dealler haha.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (PIFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_easy fix. make [email protected] a dealler haha.

true story...


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (PIFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_easy fix. make [email protected] a dealler haha.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (PIFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_easy fix. make [email protected] a dealler haha.

indeed.


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (PIFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_easy fix. make [email protected] a dealler haha.

truth...can anyone say fedex international freight???


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Schmidt* »_
Let`s just say Bilstein and we`re all on the same page









I'm an idiot, I was reading and thinking Bilstein and typed Koni


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (dmoney)*

Its AAC









2 A's, 1 C. Common mistake though.


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

hahaha i was beat, we all got the jist of it though


----------



## ezmacscoobysnk (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: (PIFF)*

i like to get some air ride in my b5 s4. it just seems no one makes a 'kit' and i have no time to fab something for the rears.


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Bagyard Struts ([email protected])*

got my eye on this thread on the bagyard stuts for my mk3. the rest of the parts i need is up to you Kevin. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: Bagyard Struts (2.8turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.8turbo* »_got my eye on this thread on the bagyard stuts for my mk3. the rest of the parts i need is up to you Kevin. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

same here if the front on the set up im doign dont go low i guess bag yard will be getting a call from me


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Bagyard Struts (SD auto NY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SD auto NY* »_
same here if the front on the set up im doign dont go low i guess bag yard will be getting a call from me









Id recommend an email







Long distance to Austria might cost a bit...LOL


----------



## WadzOfun (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: Bagyard Struts (rollininstyle2004)*

is there anyway to see bagyards website in english??


----------



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: Bagyard Struts (RIP_VentoR6)*

Confusing site thats for sure! Anyone actually have pics of these on a mk3 front yet?


----------



## ezmacscoobysnk (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: Bagyard Struts (gregvh)*

i googled bagyard with firefox, there was a translate option. it worked for me.


----------



## Starion88esir (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: Bagyard Struts (RIP_VentoR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RIP_VentoR6* »_is there anyway to see bagyards website in english??

They have translations on thier site directly under the Deutsche text.


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: Bagyard Struts (gregvh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gregvh* »_Confusing site thats for sure! Anyone actually have pics of these on a mk3 front yet?

soon!


----------



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: Bagyard Struts (hyphytrain203)*

Eagerly awaiting


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Bagyard Struts (gregvh)*

i hope andreas doesn't get mad, but I had to take my strut apart because the set screw that holds the bag to the strut came loose.. but while i was in there i took some pictures because I was impressed with the quality of everything
figured i'd share for you guys to see
bottom of the bag and top are the same
















but i cleaned out the old grease and put new stuff in
the bottom plate has 2 o-rings to seal it to the shock body and another to the bottom of the bag








just a pic of the monster strut shaft








the top plate with the 1 large fat oring seals the top under the strut bearing









and this is where the air comes in to fill it









and this is the set screw that backed out

















but again they were super easy to service because they were well made, thumbs up to bagyard!


----------



## bagyardairride (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: Bagyard Struts (ryanmiller)*








hahaha


----------



## MWoody4u23 (Oct 23, 2007)

Where can I find bagyard's? looking online and can't find a website or any kind of dealers...


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

openroadtuning.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

openroad tuning. they are building a new webpage so currently all business is being ran through email/phone or their facebook page at the time being. 

[email protected] or [email protected]


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

Love my bombers!










I even had a chance to check out Bagyard's shop this summer while I was driving through Austria. These guys do great work and are some of the chillest people you'll ever meet.


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

It is really hard to find any information about air bags on bag yards site.

I have decided to buy air bags from another company mainly because of two reasons:

1. I was able to find which bags and struts to buy for my car from their web site. (including part numbers) Than I was able to compare their price from the dealers.

2. I was able to find installation manuals from their web site. (I need to know how to alter my car in order to install them.)

But for bagyards I even couldn't find if they make air bags for my car. I have encountered couple of times on the forums but how can I be sure.

Using Bilstein shocks is a great plus but lack of information is make them loose customers


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

OffLineR said:


> It is really hard to find any information about air bags on bag yards site.
> 
> I have decided to buy air bags from another company mainly because of two reasons:
> 
> ...


simply send openroad an email and you will get any information you need.


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

no vtec 4me said:


> simply send openroad an email and you will get any information you need.


notice

Location
Istanbul / Turkey


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

I have checked their site as well.
I have checked many of the bagyard's dealers site to seek information.

They don't have any information on their site either if there are air bags for my car.


----------



## wrdvento (Dec 30, 1999)

http://blog.openroadtuning.com/?page_id=2


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

I use KW suspansion kit (not coilovers) just because they are high quality.
I wish I had more information about Bagyards struts before I bought another companies products.
I'm sure they are going to be great as well.

But why would I contact a company that says they sell air bags but give no information at all on the cars those fit. Even Dunlop sells air bags. Would you contact them as well? I don't think so.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

ForVWLife said:


> notice
> 
> Location
> Istanbul / Turkey


im sure they can send them there right from austria. Might not be cheap, but possibly worth it.


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm buying my bags from U.S. 
Shipment maybe even cheaper from buying Austria but that is not the point at all


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

all i can do is keep smilimg. 

so you want information on parts that are custom built for each application? 
that is like looking up a body shop and wanting a part number/repair order for a custom paint job and then doing the same with another shop.... or ordering custom built wheels....


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

@a2lowvw

From what you have said I understand that they don't have an air bag for my car on their stock. They built every air bag customly for the car.

How would I know if they even built a custom air bags for my type of car. If they do custom job wouldn't they need my car to work on it. If they don't need it how would I trust them to build me a custom air bag. Their isn't any examples.

I'm guessing they have build many air bags for MKIV's but they don't have single clue on their web site about that. So they should give some information for the customers who are interested. I shouldn't need to contact anyone just for a simple information. It should be there to open everyone looking for it. 

A single line: We built air bags for Golf MKIV's.

They don't have it, so they can't catch the customers who are looking for it.

That's my point.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

OffLineR said:


> @a2lowvw
> 
> From what you have said I understand that they don't have an air bag for my car on their stock. They built every air bag customly for the car.
> 
> ...



probably because most of their business comes from these forums, and word of mouth. They can make a strut/ bag set up for almost any car bilstien makes a strut for (or so im told), and build them to any specs youd like. Like i said, get in touch with andrew he will set you up im sure


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

@no vtec 4me
Thanks for the info but it is too late 

Maybe for another setup.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

no vtec 4me said:


> They can make a strut/ bag set up for almost any car bilstien makes a strut for (or so im told)


No guarantee that your "custom" struts will actually fit your car though...


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

OffLineR said:


> @a2lowvw
> 
> From what you have said I understand that they don't have an air bag for my car on their stock. They built every air bag customly for the car.
> 
> ...


You obviously don't have much clue what you're talking about. Before you dive into an air setup I would do a lot more reading if I were you.:beer:


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

so i just went and checked out www.bagyardairride.com and looked at their dealers listed. looked at lappi-performance and found this


"A sporty, comfortable ride and the possibility of an adjustable suspension, Bagyard offers these advantages in one product. 


Bagyardairride gives you the perfect ride in every drive position you have choosen. 

Due the use of high-quality components and precision manufacturing at our shop, we are creating a high-quality, durable suspension. 

*Whether its a Euro, Hotrod, Muscle car or Lowrider, we have the right suspension for you! *

Driving a vehicle equipped with Bilstein Gas Pressure Shock Absorbers is an exhilarating experience. 

There is, quite literally, nothing like it. Unbelievable control and stability. Precise handling. Ultimate performance. And incredible comfort. 

The unconventional design and the use of proper components enhance us from other competitors clearly. 

We exclusively use ContiTech and UniversalAir sleeve bags. These provide a constant spring rate in every drive position with a very low natural frequency. 

This causes constant driving characteristics at any height, especially in lower positions its a big advantage. 

For all other applications we use Universal-Air bags, a company with a long experience in producing high-quality airride systems. 

When choosing struts we rely on Bilstein Gas Pressure Monotube Shock Absorbers. For front struts commonly upside-down. 

The advantages are clear in the monotube design. 

With this system the resulting thermal energy in the shocks is dissipated directly to the environment. 

Thru the large effective area of the degressive monotube-racing piston (1.34 sq.in effective area) only low streaming pressure results. 

At the same time, high damper forces are available and provide constantly high performance shock absorbers. 

To offer a huge selection of Airsuspension Kits all necessary parts are produced in our shop.Therefore we use high-quality materials and modern machinery"



I put one line of text in bold as it does show they are willing to work on more than mk4 vw chassis cars.


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

I have done quite a lot of search. I wanted a bolt-on kit and I found couple of kits but Bagyards wasn't one of them because they don't mention they built bolt-on (custom-whatever) kit for my car. 

There are tons of other web sites on the web that they say they built custom air bags and air rides. They should provide me that information on their web site if they want to sell overseas. 

That bold statement is not enough.

If you still don't understand my point there is nothing more to say.


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

OffLineR said:


> I have done quite a lot of search. I wanted a bolt-on kit and I found couple of kits but Bagyards wasn't one of them because they don't mention they built bolt-on (custom-whatever) kit for my car.
> 
> There are tons of other web sites on the web that they say they built custom air bags and air rides. They should provide me that information on their web site if they want to sell overseas.
> 
> ...


Personally when I deal with such a big thing regarding my car I like to talk to people and not just spend money on some stuff in an online store. What stopped you from emailing or even posting here and asking?


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

You say you've searched for information on bagyards except you never went to the source to get it, figures. A quick search on here will give you plenty on info on them and the fact there are multiple mkiv's running bagyards. When they first hit the scene they had a massive group buy and now continue sell bolt in kits for mki-mkvi. You say you did your homework but obviously not. 

Btw what bags did you buy, since they must be so great with part numbers and all


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

najob08 said:


> Personally when I deal with such a big thing regarding my car I like to talk to people and not just spend money on some stuff in an online store. What stopped you from emailing or even posting here and asking?


It was very difficult to find any information that Bagyards makes MKIV Bags. 

On the other hand I could have found any information I need on the other products.
Such as; How to install, which products to buy, what alternatives to go for.

For the Bagyards you can only find that they make custom job.


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

passat_98 said:


> You say you've searched for information on bagyards except you never went to the source to get it, figures. A quick search on here will give you plenty on info on them and the fact there are multiple mkiv's running bagyards. When they first hit the scene they had a massive group buy and now continue sell bolt in kits for mki-mkvi. You say you did your homework but obviously not.
> 
> Btw what bags did you buy, since they must be so great with part numbers and all


I new that Bagyard was building MKIV struts before I bought my bags.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

a2lowvw said:


> I put one line of text in bold as it does show they are willing to work on more than mk4 vw chassis cars.


As I said earlier, they offer that option but the buyer has to be very careful. I ordered custom struts for a model they hadn't previously worked on and I had all sorts of problems with their fitment and their performance. I expected some speedbumps along the way since it was custom...but it's been 10 months since I originally ordered them and the problems still haven't been addressed.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Wow, I read this again, and found it Ironic I started it.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

OffLineR said:


> I have done quite a lot of search. I wanted a bolt-on kit and I found couple of kits but Bagyards wasn't one of them because they don't mention they built bolt-on (custom-whatever) kit for my car.
> 
> There are tons of other web sites on the web that they say they built custom air bags and air rides. They should provide me that information on their web site if they want to sell overseas.
> 
> ...


They don't need the car to make kit. They've made plenty of custom kits and are still working on expanding their product line. Seems pretty clear to me that you're not interested in giving BagYard a chance.

As for Ritter's mini, I'm trying to make it right and fix the problems he's having. :thumbup:


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

OffLineR said:


> It was very difficult to find any information that Bagyards makes MKIV Bags.


I don't know where you were searching but "bagyard airride mk4" in google pulls up all kinds of **** dude.. Sorry there's no part numbers but there's more to modding a car than just going online and looking up an online store for part numbers to see if they make something that fits your car... :facepalm:


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

Try searching "air ride mkiv"


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

OffLineR said:


> Try searching "air ride mkiv"


 Try searching "general blanket airride statement"


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

I have been trying to make a constructive critisim but obviously you don't want to hear that.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

OffLineR said:


> I have been trying to make a constructive critisim but obviously you don't want to hear that.


No, I think you've pretty much made up your mind that you don't want bagyards and are coming up with excuses as to why. I understand it's nice to be able to go online and look at parts/prices whatever and make sure the company makes parts for your car, but for a lot of things now days you really need to contact companies to find out more information on their products since they make so many things maybe they don't have EVERYTHING listed on their site or don't show up as a top search in a search engine because they're a smaller company and most of their business comes from forums/word of mouth and not by paying to advertise/be a top result on a search engine. 

When I was ordering wheels or anything air related I talked to a TON of people before buying anything, I didn't just go on some site and look up their list of parts to see if they had something that fit my car. I wanted REAL world feedback from people who have actually used/experienced the parts I was looking at buying. The best way to help in making a decision, at least for me, is to talk to people who have actually used the things I'm looking at purchasing. Just because it looks good in pictures online doesn't mean that part is automatically going to be a quality piece.


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

@Travy

You are absolutely right. I have read tons of information about customer experiences as well and I realize that there are much more information and customer feedbacks on other brands.

So how would I trust and send an email to company if they make good air bags. Obviously they will give positive information about their bags.

I have contacted couple of dealers and when I decided to buy bags, I have contacted that company as well.

But for Bagyards because they don't have any information for mkiv bags on their web site and dealers web site. I read couple of build thread about Bagyards but there are quite a few of them compared to other brands. 

So, why would I bother to contact Bagyards since there are tons of information, feedback, build threads, dealers, detailed instructions for other brands.

They definetely should give make and model they work for, or at least they should have a list what they have build customly before. Than I would consider to contact them.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

Different strokes I guess.. If I see something I like/want I will take the 5 minutes out of my day to send them an email/call them even if it's just to inquire on more information. Judging by the reviews they get on here and many other websites I would consider that short time used to find more information by contacting them a good use of my time.


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

OffLineR said:


> @Travy
> 
> You are absolutely right. I have read tons of information about customer experiences as well and I realize that there are much more information and customer feedbacks on other brands.
> 
> ...


:banghead: 
some people just don't get it. Good luck with your build. :thumbup:


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

fasttt600 said:


> :banghead:
> some people just don't get it. Good luck with your build. :thumbup:


no i think a lot of people do understand his point its a differance in perspective


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

a2lowvw said:


> no i think a lot of people do understand his point its a differance in perspective


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

BTW, I'm sorry that I have dragged this that far


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

Either way, you didn't look too hard into bagyards...your loss. I don't understand how you can say you've contacted companies and then not contact bagyard cause they don't have the website up. As far as quality goes you can't beat'em, almost 2 years now and 2 cars later and they are still running strong. As far as info goes, first hit on google was this: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4799968 

Btw google is your friend


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

I'd like to remind you that Google shows diffirent results for every other country.


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

OffLineR,

ORT had a pretty sweet site up just over a month ago and I actually was looking at it quite a bit. I contacted them (Andrew) and made the purchase. It was easy.

As far as BY, I had been watching ALL of the forum chit chat for over the last year and had just come to the conclusion that I wanted BY, granted it was a bit more expensive than Airlift but it is what it is. Just waiting on my fronts struts now and that should be it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Offline brings up a good point that I have personally heard before.
"I didnt see it on your site, so I bought it some where else" Iv heard this a few times.
Its how a lot of people do there "homework, research" They look on line late at night, work off hours and never pick up the phone to call.

Im making it a point to add 1000's of products to our new online store Im working on for 2011 

Thanks, I learned something here.


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

fasttt600 said:


> :banghead:
> some people just don't get it. Good luck with your build. :thumbup:


QFT.

This is what Wal Mart has done to the world. Made it so if people don't see it on the shelves, or have to walk more than 5 ft from their car to the store, they give up.

shame -- but just leaves more of the good stuff who are willing to find it
(and yes, even in this digital age, that may mean picking up the phone)
:beer:


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

reaching out. 

is that so hard for spoon fed societies to do now? i remember the days when research meant _research_.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

nap83 said:


> i remember the days when research meant _research_.


this no longer exists. :thumbup:


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

Both points of view have a legitimate concern...Bagyard makes a great product and i'm 100% satisfied with my setup. However, it's important for a business to properly represent its self in its market. I'm one for searching and doing all the necessary homework needed before buying a product. Yet, there are those who don't like to or quite possibly just don't have the time to do so. 

In the end, no ones right or wrong its just how you look at it. I found out BY was a legitimate company by searching, others may like to be told (or showed) that a company is legitimate by its presence on the internet or at shows ect... In the long run i believe that it's a combination of the two that will lead to finding a superior product. :beer::thumbup:


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

Back on topic...


















































And a little whorage...


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

I remember a day when a companies rep. was not based by the internet and the amount of products they sell, but by word of mouth and the quality of the product. 

I will take quality over quanity any day. I will make as many phone calls as I need so I can talk to a shop owner/distributor and get a feel for the persions passion about the product they sell.. The internet is a place anyone can be anyone and a product can be made into anything the seller feels it should be to sell.


----------

